# Iphone 4 no sound at all during calls



## Bradalee1

I recently purchased an iPhone 4 2nd hand. It had a broken screen so i repaired it. I am not new to repairing iPhones and know my stuff, but this one has thrown me. I found that everything was working great, apps worked sound worked and music etc. I was very happy with my purchase until i made my first phone call. Whenever i recieve or make a phone call there is no sound apart from a faint crackling at all. The person on the other end can not hear me ether. It doesn't work when the headphones are in or when it is on load speaker also, which is making me believe it is a software issue, not a hardware issue? I have read that when making calls the phone uses seperate speakers, but surely this wouldn't affect headphones and loud speaker as well?
I have restored many times on 5.0.1 with no luck, rebooted, reset settings and nothing seems to work. There is no way i can downgrade to see if it is software issue :/ I have also replaced the earpiece. 
I can't take it to apple because the warrenty has ran out.
If anyone can offer any help it would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Adamd85

Did u replace the microphone ? Thats what it sounds like to me.


----------



## Bradalee1

No i haven't replaced the microphone, which one would need changing? Also would this solve not being able to hear? 
Many thanks


----------



## Adamd85

Theres actually two microphones on a 4 on top ( noise canceling ) and one on bottom ( physical mic ). Dont think this would have anything to do with u not hearing other person though. Hard to tell what has happened to that phone it would be worth replacing both mics and replacing ear piece. That phone is still worth a couple hundred in top condition. As of restoring to an earlier version of ios. Its possible. Doing some homework on mac rumors forums and this was an issue but only with recording and memos. I would think by now if it was a software issue it would've been fixed but thats apple for you. Thats why we jail break em lol. Sorry i cant be more of assistance. 
heres the link
http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=948550


----------



## Bradalee1

I have looked everywhere on every forum with no luck but thank you! 
I think it might have something to do with my logic board as it is chipped








Can somebody tell me what the component is at that place where it is chipped and whether you think it may be the culprit. If so is there anything I can do? I am desperate!


----------



## nzsk8er2002

Hi, I am new to these forums but I have EXACTLY the same problem as you. Bought a second hand iPhone with this issue. Have you had any luck in perusing this further? Ever find a solution? 

Any information would be highly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Bradalee1

No unfortunately i did not find the solution. It is still just lay down on my desk as I wait for something or someone to help me out!


----------



## Chadiz86

I know this sounds silly. But have you tested another SIM card in the phone as yet?


----------



## Bradalee1

Yes i have  But thanks for asking


----------



## Andrewrx

I fix it ! No restore or anythink like ios issue... Its easy.
Please see the fix it guide at iPhone 4 no sound during calls - Fix - YouTube
Is the noise redaction senson and a screw.
Thanks guys


----------



## Andrewrx

i fix my iphone with a plastic card very easy ! i post a video with step by step directions !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MY79qDhhBVs


----------

